# Grip size--



## limegreenbrute03 (Apr 26, 2011)

Looking at the different grips, and was wondering which were best in everyone's opinions and what size are the Brute grips on my 08? Thanks guys


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

limegreenbrute03 said:


> Looking at the different grips, and was wondering which were best in everyone's opinions and what size are the Brute grips on my 08? Thanks guys


120mm ODI Rogues


----------



## limegreenbrute03 (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks. That's the ones that caught my eye more then any other. I like the fact it clamps on, and I can get the clamps in a green very similar to my lime green


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

limegreenbrute03 said:


> Thanks. That's the ones that caught my eye more then any other. I like the fact it clamps on, and I can get the clamps in a green very similar to my lime green


 
Best grip out there hands down. Didn't know you can now get them in colors. Very cool.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

*grips*

I really,really love my OURY grips due to how soft,grippy,and comfortable they are! But I wish they made a locking type grip - would be so much easier than glue on's.


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

dman66 said:


> I really,really love my OURY grips due to how soft,grippy,and comfortable they are! But I wish they made a locking type grip - would be so much easier than glue on's.


I just installed a set of odi grips on my Brute. I got the 130mm and had to move the left hand controls only about 1\8". The rubber compound is soft and sticky, yet to see how they grip when wet. They feel very comfortable. Best thing is I won't have to stop just to twist the grips back on. :rockn:


----------



## E.A. (Jan 10, 2011)

Gotta put in another vote for ORUY!!!!!!!!!! Had them on every bike I had feels like I love them soft good wet dry and muddy grip. Only bad thing is all I have ever had is standard black


----------



## limegreenbrute03 (Apr 26, 2011)

So which size is it then, the 120mm or the 130mm? lol


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I bought 130mm ODI Rogues...like mentioned above, had to move controls over a tiny bit, but they work fine. Get the 120mm and you shouldn't have to move anything.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## limegreenbrute03 (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks guys! Looks like the 120mm with lime green clamp rings it is!


----------



## billbros (Oct 30, 2011)

I have the 120mm odi rogues and I love them. Very comfortable an durable!


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Neat looks like you can get the clamps on the grips personalized as well haha


----------



## limegreenbrute03 (Apr 26, 2011)

Yeah, goin with the rogues, lime green clamps, and trying to decide if i want to get something engraved lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Our search feature works GREAT here.... if you had tried it you would have found a lot of grip threads, including this big one

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=14925&highlight=grips?

in the future, try the search first...

Thanks.


----------

